# Cabinet Progress



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Resawing Fir*

*The Assignment* 
Make a set of base cabinets to match the original douglas fir cabinets. As seen here. The cabinets are fir but refaced with a soon to be removed laminate. We found the doors being used as shelves in the closets. 









*Bad Wood/ Good Wood*
My carpenter found a source for reclaimed fir beams. They come from demolished turn of the century houses and have a great patina. Unfortunately they also look like they would eat your jointer alive. Fortunately I only paid about $200 bucks for 10 huge beams (6" x 4" x 12 ft on average)









*Resaw*
So I bought a resawish blade for the bandsaw and went to work. (Pulled a couple dozen nails first).









A few hours later and a couple dozen useable board feet of lumber appeared.Rough thickness averaged a hair over 4/4" Very worth the work and the price.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Resawing Fir*
> 
> *The Assignment*
> Make a set of base cabinets to match the original douglas fir cabinets. As seen here. The cabinets are fir but refaced with a soon to be removed laminate. We found the doors being used as shelves in the closets.
> ...


Looks like a job well done. Another pass or two with a metal detector and maybe you can pass them on the jointer for finished boards.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Resawing Fir*
> 
> *The Assignment*
> Make a set of base cabinets to match the original douglas fir cabinets. As seen here. The cabinets are fir but refaced with a soon to be removed laminate. We found the doors being used as shelves in the closets.
> ...


Such beautiful finds waiting to be discovered and re-used.

You must be "giddy" with excitement.


----------



## rentman (Mar 11, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Resawing Fir*
> 
> *The Assignment*
> Make a set of base cabinets to match the original douglas fir cabinets. As seen here. The cabinets are fir but refaced with a soon to be removed laminate. We found the doors being used as shelves in the closets.
> ...


Look how tite the growth rings are.Good find!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Resawing Fir*
> 
> *The Assignment*
> Make a set of base cabinets to match the original douglas fir cabinets. As seen here. The cabinets are fir but refaced with a soon to be removed laminate. We found the doors being used as shelves in the closets.
> ...


I commend you for keeping the house in its original style, a little treasure.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Resawing Fir*
> 
> *The Assignment*
> Make a set of base cabinets to match the original douglas fir cabinets. As seen here. The cabinets are fir but refaced with a soon to be removed laminate. We found the doors being used as shelves in the closets.
> ...


Yes, but it is not easy or cheap to maintain.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Resawing Fir*
> 
> *The Assignment*
> Make a set of base cabinets to match the original douglas fir cabinets. As seen here. The cabinets are fir but refaced with a soon to be removed laminate. We found the doors being used as shelves in the closets.
> ...


Thats some nice fir.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Quattromat Madness: *

*Tedious Task*
We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.

*Introducing the Quottromat*
Our teacher allowed us to learn to use this awesome machine.








It S4S's stock in one pass. First it planes and joints the stock and then surfaces and cuts to width.










The machine has a learning curve. If you don't send long enough stock it will get stuck and chewed up.

So to prepare all of our stock we simply lightly planed one face and then ripped it 1/2" oversize on the bandsaw.









You can see the stock ready to be run through the machine. 2 minutes later it was done. 
So this is how the big shops roll.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


What is the cost for this unit? This is one reason why I think I'll keep woodworking as a hobby-How could I compete against stuff like this?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


I think they cost around $24,000. That's why the class is fun. For 120 bucks per semester I get to use this machine, a laguna resaw bandsaw, a 20" jointer, the altendorf sliding table saw, and a massive wide belt sander. Best deal ever.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


BassBully, don't think like that. Quality work will out perform speed anytime. Just look at most funiture in the quick market and the quality equals something a kid could build or the materials are the cheapest available. I'm always amazed how much people will pay for that junk. That $24,000 machine cannot design a piece or imagine how to build one. So don't forget that and keep making those masterpieces!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


Good point Os.
The artist and the craftsman lies behind a beautiful piece of furniture. This is simply a super-duper tool to get part of the job done quickly.

Giz. your class is definitely worth the money-just for the experience of using all of these tools. Of course, when the class is done and you go back to your regular shop you will have been spoiled and hate working on the small tools 

It's amazing what tools and equipment are out there. We simply have no idea! 
"Mother of Invention" at work again.

Thanks for the taking and posting the pix Giz. So impressive.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


It is true that some of the bigger tools can spoil you, but on the otherhand you get used to working on your own tools. I often bring my own router and always bring my own handtools to class. Also no waiting in line at home.

I hope that the Quattromat does not bring anyone down. oscorner is correct in comments about design, etc.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


my guess is that it wouldn't bring anyone down any more than someone talking about owning some tool that is on a wish list - regardless of how expensive it is.

We are family. We celebrate your "luck". More power to you!!!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


Debbie. I was just pretending to care in the interest of being new.

Now I will say it proudly: I like machines! (and hand tools). I do think that people need to develop their own thing and learn to work within the limits of the tools they can access / afford.

But I for one am not really that interested in learning to S4S lumber by hand. (Well alright I do want to learn to flatten large panels.)

I stopped going to woodshows because to me they hawked a bunch of expesive jigs and "timesavers" that seem more like clutter. (Besides I ran out of room).


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


A fool with a tool is still a fool. The person's knowlege is key. I would LOVE to take that class.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


a fool with a tool.
that's funny

Somebody's a big tool lover and PROUD of it


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


I love my tools too. However, most have capabilities that exceed my skill level.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


It doesn't help to have a tool that you don't understand. For the quattromat, you have to know how to s4s wood manually or the machine makes zero sense.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


John by s4s you do mean surface four sides…that is pretty basic woodworking. I've seen a lot of bankruptcy sales for woodworking companies who rely on these expensive machines.

BassBully…I have a small shop and compete quite easily against stuff like this.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


Yes Dennis. It is basic, but this saved us a lot of time.. Especialy passing through the planer and tablesaw 30+ pieces. It was fun.. We might use it to prepare our drawer stock.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


Plus…. the big shops turn out lots of bad design….that's where they can't compete.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Quattromat Madness: *
> 
> *Tedious Task*
> We needed to mill at least 40 pieces of door components from our recycled douglas fir. This is time consuiming and back breaking.
> ...


I think I might s4s a board once with a handplane to say I did it. After that, back to the jointer/planer/table saw for me.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Doors for everyone!*

*Why we were tired then*








Last week we miiled the door parts, routed tongue and groove joints, made breadboard ends, and tennons on the beadboard. The next day we v-grooved all of the beadboard which requires 3 separate set-ups.







Above: Kristin runs grooves in the stock. Behind her you can see a doweling machne with pneumatic holddown, a line boring machine for 32 mm work, and to the right the big altendorf sliding table saw (requires two to operate).

*Why we're tired now*
Today we fit all the doors to the face frames. A
First: Laying out the beadboard then trimming it to width.
Second: Squaring up the breadboard grooves.
Third: Once the beadboard fits across the width of the door we treat it like a panel and notch the side pieces to fit into the breadboard ends. A little chisel work here also.







Here's a shot of the dozuki in action.
Fourth: Fit the ends.
















Fifth: Trim the top rail so that the door fits in the cabinet opening.








Finally they fit! We like 'em!









Now just about a day more for clean-up, creating z-braces, glue up, and sanding!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


Just think how tired you'd been without all that fancy equipment to do the work. Looks like a nice class to be in.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


These are beautiful… oh my .. oh my..
And watching all of this (yah… it took me 1 minute…) makes me realize why I'm not building furniture!! No wonder you are tired. 
Beautiful.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


You are right oscorner without using the Quatromat, we would have added an extra day to the project. We built 1 door the week before using the jointer, planer, and table saw to mill the parts. It took an entire day to complete building, detailing and fitting the door.

On the other hand, we milled the parts for all of the remaining 5 doors in about 1.5 hours. But it did take6 more hours to complete the baseboard as seen above. And another 6 hours of hand work to fit the doors. x 2 people.

Actually the best time saver is 2 people. (I am lucky my wife is into this too).

I have no idea how people make a living doing this.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


It looks great. What is next?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Next is a day or more sanding, detailing, and gluing the doors.

Then we need to start the cabinet carcasses which will be made from vertical grain fir plywood.

Finally, drawers: 4 traditional, 2 tip out, 4 pull out.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


Kristin might want to take off that ring when using power tools. It looks like you probably wear yours too. Those tools tend to get kind of grabby with rings. Just a thought.


----------



## rentman (Mar 11, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


keep them coming I enjoying these blogs of yours


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


I checked out your flikr site today, Gizmo. Your house is coming along really well. It was kinda fun to see the progress in reverse. Lots of wonderful things you guys have accomplished.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil.

We will try to post each time something gets accomplished.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


Caliper:

The depressing part is that it has taken several steps backwards as far as living in a deconstructed house. We are confined to about three rooms right now.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


I can understand that would be hard to contend with for any extended amount of time. Eye on the prize though! It will be so worth it when you guys are done.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


Everyone always tells us. When you own a house it is never done. I actually need to make a list of all the projects to be. Sigh…


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Doors for everyone!*
> 
> *Why we were tired then*
> 
> ...


I have now put in more than a day into the doors and they need z-braces still.

I need a new estimator. Self.. you're fired.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Carcase Cuts*

*La Bamba*
I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood. 








Photo from phillipsplywood.com

They are located in Pacoima. (Think Esau Morales, "Riiiiitchieeeeee!!!!!"). I called in my order and voila: $700 bucks lighter and thirty minutes later I was trucking home with 5 sheets of 3/4 and 3 sheets of 1/4. Nice place. Nice Staff. They even carry a a few tools and hardwood.

*Lambada*
So I got the vertical grain plywood laid horizontal onto some sawhorses Friday night, back into the car Saturday, and into the shop.








Cart o' Plywood (Not Shown at Actual Size).

Kristin helped me wrestle the plywood onto the tablesaw. My teacher gave us a few pointers. And the forbiden dance began.








I manhandle the plywood.

I have never tangled with full sheets of 3/4 material on the table saw. I have a new respect for all you cabinetmakers. It is heavy and awkward. I had to trim it oversized and then rip it to final width twice with a flip in between to get clean edges.

*Sangre*
The 1/4" stuff is Sharp! First blood!








My chance at hand model ruined. Sniff. 
My teacher said it was the worst cut of any class he has taught. I felt honored but skeptical because I have seen a few wicked injuries in Sunday furniture class. (Random Orbit Sanders Gone Bad.)

*Felicidad*
We got all the parts for four cabinets ripped and then set up the crosscut sled.








Crosscut Master. 
When the sawdust had settled we had all or our base cabinet parts cut including the backs.








Our car loaded with 40+ cabinet parts and a lot of scrap.

Now I will note that we spent about an hour remeasuring and planning out all of our cuts. We also had some backup wood. One thing we have learned: Mill or cut plenty of extra for setup and screwup.








A little preperado goes a long way: Our base cabinet drawings from Sketchup and cutlists.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


Ouch!!! But it looks like you won in the end. The plans look nice, what software was used to create them?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


Sketchup and Excel


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


I'm going to have to give sketchup a look. Been doing all of my graphics in Visio.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


I recommend it. The price is right and it is full featured.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


Giz On the pictures of the sketchup drawings the table saw is all red. I hope that not extra blood there.

And keep it off the wood. Screws up the finishing.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


I love what you are doing and I truly envy the tools you get to use. Cabinet shops that don't make the commitment to the commercial grade tools don't do well.

There is nothing wrong with using commercial grade equipment in producing furniture or cabinetry. It is both faster and more accurate in it's execution than any of us. It is the lack of balancing that machine out with good judgement by the operator on material orientation and placement. In studying furniture and the manufacturing process, the Stickley Furniture Co. and Thos. Moser are to be admired for the balance of high speed equipment and the good decisions they make in assembly. They achieve a high level of quality. It takes time to make those placements and decisions, and that is why most do not.

I am really jealous of where you live, so close to the historical bungalows, how inspirational!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


That is a 3 or 5 hp unisaw (not sure which). What makes it effective is the amount of space around it. The outfeed table is 8 ft long. The long fence helps too.

As to using the "commercial" equipment
I think design is a critical component. Good design and planning will put you ahead.

In all of the courses we must prepare a set of drawings, a cutlist, a materials list, and a plan of procedure detailing the steps to be completed. This helps you think ahead and avoid many errors. It is like building the project in your head before it hits the shop.

I actually think most woodworkers would do better buying a great tablesaw then a billion little router jigs/ time savers.

Yes. I think being able to visit the Gamble House and Pasadena is a must for anyone who loves Arts and Crafts furniture.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


It is on my list. The Greene and Greene is a strong influence for me.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


Karson,

It's just paint on the throat plate. Every once in a while there is a creepy and ominous stain in the shop. Keeps you honest.

John


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


Great looking plywood.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


I agree Os. The plywood blew me away. They have a huge display with each piece hanging from a wall at the store. One half is laqured and the other is left plain. Bubinga, fir, oak, mahog., you name it.

Cool place.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


Thats the school shop right?

Drew


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


Yes it is in the cabinetmaking shop. There are two huge machine rooms.

Here is a link to the program http://www.cerritos.edu/wood


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


Gizmodyne, sounds like the class needs to go over safe use of shop equipment and proceedures, again if you've seen more wicked injuries than yours. I know in my woodworking experience that there is little sharper than a nicely jointed piece of white oak and if not careful, it will bleed you.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


That actually is the strongest part of the program. Anything out of the ordinary requires instructor approval.

The injuries I saw involved someone cutting themselves on sandpaper. The air sanders really move, it fell off of the edge of the table and the user instictively reached for it. Extreme paper cut.

Here is a pdf link to their safety test and manual. There is good info for all woodworkers.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


"Mill or cut plenty of extra for setup and screwup."

Folks just keep missing your humor.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


Thanks. Sawdust2. If only I took my own advice. I made two errors yesterday. That are not going to compromise the strength of the proejcts but will make me do a little patching and a compromise. More on that in my next cabinet blog.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


Just remember you can never cut a board to short. It just goes onto a smaller project.
No sense in waisting wood


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Carcase Cuts*
> 
> *La Bamba*
> I hunted down a source for vertical grain douglas fir plywood for our our kitchen cabinet project. So after about a month of procrastinating and a little bit of nice California weather, I took off after work to Phillips Plywood.
> ...


Great series, Giz. Keep them coming.

I will check out Phillips. Thanks for the link.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*

*Making Big Boxes*
Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.

*Gettin Jiggy*
(Alright I used that "joke" twice. Sorry).
I started by building a jig to hold the rails along with several storyboards/ spacers to get the biscuits just right. I just mark the spacer and cut directly from that rather than mark each cabinet side. All of the parts are standardized from cabinet to cabinet so there is only one sequence of setup. For example, I cut all of the rail/stretcher parts to 4" wide. Then all of them can be cut with one jig.








Setting up the storyboard/spacer.









After the cuts..perfecto!









The Rail Jig

And a little video of the two jigs in action..





*Dry Fit*
It was time to check the math.. Would all the biscuits fit?









Assembly Time








Congratulations… It's a box!
Two down..two to go.
Plus I need to add a groove for the back.
It was fun!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*
> 
> *Making Big Boxes*
> Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.
> ...


this is wonderful. 
Very helpful for me!

Thank you


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*
> 
> *Making Big Boxes*
> Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.
> ...


Your welcome. Glad it's useful to someone.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*
> 
> *Making Big Boxes*
> Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.
> ...


Thanks. Useful to me too. I have a number of Boxes to build.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*
> 
> *Making Big Boxes*
> Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*
> 
> *Making Big Boxes*
> Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.
> ...


John are those face frames in the back ground for this job?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*
> 
> *Making Big Boxes*
> Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.
> ...


Dennis… Yes those are the faceframes. You can see them with doors in them in the third blog.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*
> 
> *Making Big Boxes*
> Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.
> ...


John: have you marked the outside and inside of your rails and stretchers. Or is your slot perfectly in the center?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*
> 
> *Making Big Boxes*
> Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.
> ...


They only fit one way. Yes I marked them, and referenced all cuts off of the base of the biscuit joiner.

However to cut several of them so that the rails sit flush with the edge, I set up a fence along the edge of my cabinet and plunged down. Even though this references off of the base, the cut sets the rails a 1/16" in from the sides. I know that this won't affect the strength of the cabinet, and that when I attach the countertop at some point I can shim. It's a pride point.

But I wonder if there are any tricks to biscuiting the sides? I guess I can stand them up perpindicular to a work surface and cut them with the slot cutter sitting on the work surface. Any thoughts?


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*
> 
> *Making Big Boxes*
> Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.
> ...


I don't know anything about this type of joinery but don't you need filler support strips to mount the draw guides to? Maybe they would give the box more stability as well as a stronger point of contact for the box. Like I said I don't know anything about cabinet construction so don't go by anything I say. Just food for thought.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*
> 
> *Making Big Boxes*
> Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.
> ...


The filler strips were added later. They are only there to give something for the drawer guides to attach to. They would not add strength.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Video Blog: Biscuit Boy*
> 
> *Making Big Boxes*
> Today's task: Get joining; the cabinets are to be held together with biscuits. Each cabinet has 30 slots. So I needed to get organized to save a lot of marking time and avoid mistakes.
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. I hope to learn to build a full set of cabinets here so these little videos help a lot. Thanks


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Groovin on a Saturday Afternoon.*

*Baby Got Back*
Today we completed our four cabinet boxes' parts by cutting the groove for the backs. This sounds simple but we had to do a ton of double checking.

Plus, I don't think I mentioned that my biscuit joiner needed a little tune up. After last week's dry fit, I realized that several of the cabinet rails had slightly miscut biscuits. So we recut 10 rails today. Screwing down the biscuit joiner helped as well.

So, on to the tablesaw to cut the groove and trim the back panels around 1/8" all around.








Here we check the fit of the back panel. Nicely aligned to the edge of the rail.

*Face Off*
It was exciting to get the backs fit. 








Here I hold up a faceframe to the cabinet just to get a taste. So sweet.

*Air Supply*
We decided to get on with the sanding. If you have never tried air powered sanders, I say try it.
I would love to have one of these. We used two of the Dynabrade Sanders that run on a high powered compressor. They run smoothly with no vibration. The downdraft table helps control dust as well.








All doors are sanded to 220 now.

Coming soon: Door Glue Ups. Cutting drawer parts. Finish Samples


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Groovin on a Saturday Afternoon.*
> 
> *Baby Got Back*
> Today we completed our four cabinet boxes' parts by cutting the groove for the backs. This sounds simple but we had to do a ton of double checking.
> ...


Looks like it is coming along nicely.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Groovin on a Saturday Afternoon.*
> 
> *Baby Got Back*
> Today we completed our four cabinet boxes' parts by cutting the groove for the backs. This sounds simple but we had to do a ton of double checking.
> ...


Yes. Though I know this is not the most exciting part of the project to do or to read about. Sanding blog.

First I sanded to 80.
Then I switched grits…. etc. etc.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Groovin on a Saturday Afternoon.*
> 
> *Baby Got Back*
> Today we completed our four cabinet boxes' parts by cutting the groove for the backs. This sounds simple but we had to do a ton of double checking.
> ...


no vibration, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Groovin on a Saturday Afternoon.*
> 
> *Baby Got Back*
> Today we completed our four cabinet boxes' parts by cutting the groove for the backs. This sounds simple but we had to do a ton of double checking.
> ...


Great trip. Thanks


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Groovin on a Saturday Afternoon.*
> 
> *Baby Got Back*
> Today we completed our four cabinet boxes' parts by cutting the groove for the backs. This sounds simple but we had to do a ton of double checking.
> ...


That Dust Storm thing is cool, does it work well?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Groovin on a Saturday Afternoon.*
> 
> *Baby Got Back*
> Today we completed our four cabinet boxes' parts by cutting the groove for the backs. This sounds simple but we had to do a ton of double checking.
> ...


The dust storm is a down draft table and is hooked to the dust collector. It just is a giant vacuum nozzle. It holds the work down to the table by air pressure and sucks in most ambient dust. You can buy small versions (Delta) I believe. I tried to make one but actual physics are involved so I need to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Watch Glue Dry*

*Under Pressure*

I don't know about the rest of you, but glue up stresses me out. Even though we had dry fit the doors, I feel that time crunch as soon as I spread the glue.

These doors are only held together by tiny tenons on the left and right beadboard pieces. 
The process

Set out the clamps and separate the breadboard end to expose the tenons.
Glue the tenons of the outer beadboard
Clamp it
Check for square by measuring across the diagonals
Apply diagonal pressure if necessary (Squeeze the long side).
Check for square again

Repeated this for all six doors as sweat dripped down.

Took about two hours. Only one door fought us a little.

Here are the three views of the doors drying.

























p.s. I was inspired by Sawsust2's comments to retitle this blog.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Watch Glue Dry*
> 
> *Under Pressure*
> 
> ...


Nothing like a man with money. Look at those Bessy clamps, whew! They are looking good.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Watch Glue Dry*
> 
> *Under Pressure*
> 
> ...


Thanks. I wish I had that many clamps. I took these in my class on Sat.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Watch Glue Dry*
> 
> *Under Pressure*
> 
> ...


Hey, John. I hate to glue too. Wigs me out… Practice, practice, practice I guess. On what type of cabinets will the doors be installed? I probably have missed a few of your blogs.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Watch Glue Dry*
> 
> *Under Pressure*
> 
> ...


Jeff,

They are going into my kitchen cabinets. If you look back through the blogs you will see a nice shot of the unglued doors sitting in the faceframes. They are inset doors installed with surface mount hinges.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Watch Glue Dry*
> 
> *Under Pressure*
> 
> ...


Nice doors. I dream of building my own kitchen cabinets some day. Way to go, John!

Working in a class is such a great way to produce a project. Many years ago I build my bed in a woodworking class; I had access to great machines and a knowledgeable teacher. You get so much farther in a shorter period of time.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Watch Glue Dry*
> 
> *Under Pressure*
> 
> ...


I figured that, but was hoping for you, gizmodyne. Maybe for Christmas?


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Watch Glue Dry*
> 
> *Under Pressure*
> 
> ...


Sheesh!

It's bad enuff waiting for glue to dry and you want us to look at pictures of glue drying?!

Why don't you go dovetail a drawer or three?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Watch Glue Dry*
> 
> *Under Pressure*
> 
> ...


Hey Sawdust… Wait till I put my clearcoat on. That will make for some great shots.

I also have a ten part series planned on 80 grit sandpaper.

Next time I will video the colorful language in play while gluing.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*The fir was flying.*

*Building Boxes*
We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.

*Step One. Cutting out the knots.*









*Step Two. Resawing.*
We were able to get two 1/2" thick pieces out of each board.









*Step Three: S4Sing.*
I am working on a video of our s4s work. But for now, just close your eyes and imagine : the fir was flying.

*Step Four: Routing Dovetails*
We set up the Leigh D16. This involoved only one setup and a bit of direction reading. I have used it for halfblind dovetails. Great jig.








Routing the Tails








Routing the Pins








Action Shot








Three finished Drawer Fronts and sides


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


Cool. I've been holding out for a Leigh. Sounds like you would endorse it. Looking forward to seeing the finished cabinet.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


I would endorse it. It has a learning curve, but it works flawlessly. The instructions are the best I have ever found with a tool. I am thinking about knocking out a few more small boxes in the future.

I orignally bought the Porter Cable Jig but found out halfway through a project that it does not accomodate thin stock with halfblind dovetails. So I returned it. I love this product.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


I've come close on a PC jig serveral times and have managed to hold off. Perhaps for fathers day.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


What prompted you to use fir for your drawers? I don't see a groove cut in the sides for the plywood bottom are you planning to use another method to put bottoms on your drawers? That's a hell of a bandsaw you're using for that resawing. Is that just an optical illusion or is there some gap on the right side of the top drawer?


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


It's just that the side is not square with the front because the back is AWOL.

I, sometimes, on not so impressive drawers, put ply on the bottom.

As the drawers are not complete I assume that he could not wait to show off the nice work that Kristin did with the router. So he will next disassemble the sides, get back in the groove and route a 1/4 inch dado for the bottom.

No wonder he can't afford furniture and barely afford the house wihen he has a shop like that.

But we all have hard choices to make.


----------



## pierre (Apr 27, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


I've got the Leigh in my sight….and a new jointer….and a…oh well,

pierre


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up, Sawdust2. I was just wondering how he was going to tackle the bottoms. She did do a nice job with the router work.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


Os and Sawdust.

You are right… The drawers are just loose fit together so we could get the feel. I will take them apart to put a groove for the back and the bottom. Then they will fit together square.

As to the equipment…. I am at my class. That is a Laguna 24" Bandsaw that is dedicated to resaw work. Very nice piece of equipment.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


As to my comment about affording furniture, it is somewhat hyperbole. "Affording" things is really about choices, I guess.

Though …custom cabinets with inset doors, solid wood drawers with dovetails … all built from salvaged resawn wood, would not have been inexpensive.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


Do I have to keep typing a smiley? Just assume it's meant with good nature.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


I do. I have read your other posts. Just thinking aloud and agreeing with you really.

I probably could have bought a whole house full of furniture by the time I built the shop and bought so many tools and lumber.

Though I am ready for someone to just rip on my posts one day. A little spice to the LJ forums.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


John, you appear to me to be one fine teacher of woodworking. Keep it up!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


Thanks PanamaJack,

I am just a student. I have a goal of becoming a middle school or highschool wood teacher, but I am not ready quite yet for the big time.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


Not ready? My Ag teacher taught me welding and some woodworking, but we never built anything to compare to what you've already built. I just think that you don't want to loose the opertunity to use all that great equipment. LOL.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


I used to go to the county fair in Del Mar, back when I lived in San Diego. The students made wonderful furniture. Better than my skills.

Also, I want to add a subject authorization for wood to my exsiting teaching credential. But if anyone feels the need to hire me to teach woodshop in the Los Angeles area drop me a line.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


I guess we all need to keep typing smileys.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


You know, that's my wife's favorite type of photo - when you can't tell it's her.

I found that when I have to use my Leigh jig it is a lot easier to set it up higher. Of course, you guys are a lot younger and can bend over more easily.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


I agree with both. Norm usually sets his at eye level. My back is hurting today. There was just no secure way to do this at the shop. How do you mount it?


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


My first project with the Leigh jig was to make a stand for it.
I took a spruce board about 1" wider and 46" longer than the jig, another about 2" wider and 18" longer and two pieces about 10".
I made through dovetails on the smaller spruce board and the 10" pieces and sliding dovetails on the bottom of those 2 pieces and the longest board.
Put the dovetails together, slid the unit into the sliding dovetails and put the jig on top. Drilled the holes for the T-nuts ans fastened it to the board.
Then I clamp the longest board to my workbench when I need to use it and it stores away easily.
There is the long bar for the sliding dovetails so I routed a groove for that on the back side of the long board and there it stays very well.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I would love to see a photo of it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


I made a box to put my Leigh Jig in and I mount it on top of the box. The bottom of the box is hand clamped to the bench. or what ever. There's a removable shelf with a drop in peg that locks it in place in the box. The leigh is then attached to the shelf and is quite stable in moving around, even standing on end.

I plan on making drawers under the shelf for router bits and tools etc. Not done yet.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


I have a 12" Rockler dovetail jig. It is OK for a beginner like me. I screwed it to a piece of 3/4" plywood and clamp it to my workmate table.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


Thanks for the info guys. I am thinking about building a tiny workbench that sits on top of my regular bench. They had an article on this in finewoodworking sometime back. I need to have multipurpose jigs and fixtures due to lack of space.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The fir was flying.*
> 
> *Building Boxes*
> We started to get stressed about completing both cabinets in the next two weeks in time for the first annual wood competition at our school. So we made the decision to complete one cabinet. Today we started to build the drawers. Our drawers will be dovetailed in the front and dadoed in the back. They will receive another nicer drawer front.
> ...


giz, I have the Leigh 24" jig permanently mounted on the "dead" end of my bandsaw table (home made, not a stand) since it is one of the taller tables in my shop. So far it's worked out pretty well efficiency wise… the jig's always ready to use and never really gets in the way of anything.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Catching some Z's*

*I Feel Boxed In*

So without Kristin I headed to the shop. Big mistake.. I need to be double checked.










Mistake 1: Above you can see that I cut the dovetails on the front of the drawers. Dovetails go on sides! Duh…. Now they are decorative box joints. I will pin for extra strength.










Mistake 2: I did not chuck the bit tight. It slipped while cutting the dado for the drawer bottom. Here you can see the hole. I enlarged it for repair. (More on that later)










A view of the dry fit drawer.










The pullout drawers.

*Repair Time*
I did not want to recut the drawer part that was damaged by the loose bit. So I decided to patch it. I thought about covering it with the drawer slide but decided against it.

I ripped 1/4" material, cut it to fit, and glued it in place.









A little sanding.. a lot of putty.. good as new?

*Z-braces*

Back at home…My door design calls for z-braces. This took some time to mill and fit.










Setting the crossbraces.









Fitting the diagonal takes time and many trial cuts.









Bumping the mitre saw. The good news is that once you get one angle right the other fits. Geometry! Who knew?









Finished z-brace. (needs detailing).

Must get back to the shop…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching some Z's*
> 
> *I Feel Boxed In*
> 
> ...


Sounds like you learned a few things. The z-brace looks great.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching some Z's*
> 
> *I Feel Boxed In*
> 
> ...


I was confused at first because the drawers from #8 look correct.

The drawers here are shallower and the pins and tails are backwards.

I took a course with Ian Kirby many. many years ago. One of the class members cut the pins and tails in reverse. At least yours will stay together. I don't think you can do that with a jig.

Nice patch.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching some Z's*
> 
> *I Feel Boxed In*
> 
> ...


Sawdust2:

The first three drawers from last week are the kitchen drawers that sit above the doors.

The shallow ones that I cut wrong are for pullouts inside the cabinets.

If it can be done wrong, I will find a way to do it.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching some Z's*
> 
> *I Feel Boxed In*
> 
> ...


Gizmo, is that blood on your shirt? LOL. I've been there! I'm glad that bit didn't do any damage to you.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching some Z's*
> 
> *I Feel Boxed In*
> 
> ...


No Oscorner…. it is one of an ever-growing collection of paint/stain shirts. ...Walk out to shop… Hmmmm… I will just touch this up…. Doh! .. Another shirt ruined….

John


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching some Z's*
> 
> *I Feel Boxed In*
> 
> ...


you are too funny. If you can't laugh at an "oops" then, well, life sure gets depressing!

Love that door.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching some Z's*
> 
> *I Feel Boxed In*
> 
> ...


I like your since of humor Giz. Nice door. Half of my garage/shop is filled with mistakes.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching some Z's*
> 
> *I Feel Boxed In*
> 
> ...


John/Giz-

On my latest "production run" I milled 12 stiles with beads instead of six. Then I proceeded to cut the rabbets too deep so the shutting stiles overlapped about 1/4 inch instead of sitting flush. doh, start again… got it right the second time. Now what to do with those 12 sticks???

Thanks for posting your mistakes - we all make them! I guess every mistake is a lesson. Like Os alluded to, as long as the mistakes do not involve flesh/bone/blood it is OK. You can always get more wood…


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching some Z's*
> 
> *I Feel Boxed In*
> 
> ...


Debbie, Panama, and John: Thanks for the comments.

Yes, best to learn from mistakes.

Speaking of mistakes.The first project I ever made was a small tabletop bookshelf. It was oak with a through keyed tenons. When I went to drill the hole for the tenon it broke.. I ran upstairs from the basement … and said something to my wife like, "I …HATE … WOODWORKING!".

Then a couple of days later …I signed up for a class.

As a related aside… I think the router is the easiest tool to quickly damage a project…...


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Going to Pieces*

*The Contest*
My woodshop proram at Cerritos Community College is having a contest/exhibition/barbecue…

I have till Friday night to finish my entries for Beginning Cabinetmaking and Furnituremaking.

*So Far from the Finish*
So yesterday I continued the mammoth job of finishing the carcases with three coats of Wipe-On Poly along with the insides of five drawers. I got two coats on and am about to go back to do the final coat.









Here is one pile..









And the other…

Luckily we have a spare room in the house to use as a finishing room (Yes… My wife rocks.)

*Details*

In order to prepare for staining I needed to make the drawer faces. These drawers are inset….

Back to the wood pile…








Here is the prime specimen… I can get all six drawer faces by resawing…








Purty!

Here are the drawer faces set in the faceframes…








Ahhhh. Continuous grain pattern…

*Details… Details..*

Then I needed to detail the doors and z-braces. I opted against router work since we are trying to go for a period piece. So out came the block plane for a little chamfer magic.










The end of the z-brace received a chamfer.









Softening the edge of the doors.









The best part… no dust.. just curly shavings… So quiet too.

One cup of tea and back to the finishing room I go.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going to Pieces*
> 
> *The Contest*
> My woodshop proram at Cerritos Community College is having a contest/exhibition/barbecue…
> ...


Excellent work John. Curly is better and everything is looking great. Nice resaw on the plank. Good luck!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going to Pieces*
> 
> *The Contest*
> My woodshop proram at Cerritos Community College is having a contest/exhibition/barbecue…
> ...


Nothing like working a block plane. It's peacful, isn't it?


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going to Pieces*
> 
> *The Contest*
> My woodshop proram at Cerritos Community College is having a contest/exhibition/barbecue…
> ...


Great resaw job.
Did you color code the pieces so you wouldn't put the pins on the wrong ends?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going to Pieces*
> 
> *The Contest*
> My woodshop proram at Cerritos Community College is having a contest/exhibition/barbecue…
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys.

Xavier…. Good idea.. Tails in front.. no. Tails on sides.. Which is it?

No tails here. These are just the drawer fronts. They go(screwed) onto the boxes from the prior posts.

mot.. Yes it is peaceful… I am just kind of working fast.. so not a ton of joy…

Is this what it feels like to do woodworking for a living?


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going to Pieces*
> 
> *The Contest*
> My woodshop proram at Cerritos Community College is having a contest/exhibition/barbecue…
> ...


Gizmo, it's coming together nicely. *You are sure to win!* I also enjoy the quiet swish of the hand plane over the noisy modern tools, but when time is short I turn to the router or jointer. Great resaw job.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going to Pieces*
> 
> *The Contest*
> My woodshop proram at Cerritos Community College is having a contest/exhibition/barbecue…
> ...


Good luck Giz. I wish you well. but all appearances shown above, you are already a winner.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going to Pieces*
> 
> *The Contest*
> My woodshop proram at Cerritos Community College is having a contest/exhibition/barbecue…
> ...


We are all winners. You for presenting, and us from learning.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going to Pieces*
> 
> *The Contest*
> My woodshop proram at Cerritos Community College is having a contest/exhibition/barbecue…
> ...


Thanks Guys.. Time will tell .. if we finish….


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going to Pieces*
> 
> *The Contest*
> My woodshop proram at Cerritos Community College is having a contest/exhibition/barbecue…
> ...


John, I like the way you describe your work and illustrate it with quality pictures. I'm adding you to my Buddies list because I don't want to miss any of your posts.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Going to Pieces*
> 
> *The Contest*
> My woodshop proram at Cerritos Community College is having a contest/exhibition/barbecue…
> ...


Don: Thanks.. Glad to hear it.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*The Dark of Night and A Call for Help from any Lumberjocks*

*Yes… More Sanding*
I put the last coat of poly on the caracases and drawer interiors, had dinner, and then we both went out to the shop and did not finish til' around 11:30 p.m.









Kristin sands the drawer faces.









She is just pretending to enjoy this.

*Two Step Staining*
If you saw our video on staining douglas fir.. you know that we use a washcoat of mineral spirits and boiled linseed oil followed by mahogany gel stain.

To be exact.. I apply the washcoat, Kristin applies the stain, I wipe the excess stain.









Picasso adds her touch.









Door with one coat of stain.

We learned to let the stain sit for quite a while so that it flashes up and removes evenly.









The face frame with one coat

*Help Us Please*
After staining we noticed one door with a nasty cross grain scatch going across six inches.

Does anyone have advice how to repair this? The scratches of course are darker.

Can we just sand and stain this area and restain? Do we have to sand the whole thing?

Lumberjocks… Help! Please..


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The Dark of Night and A Call for Help from any Lumberjocks*
> 
> *Yes… More Sanding*
> I put the last coat of poly on the caracases and drawer interiors, had dinner, and then we both went out to the shop and did not finish til' around 11:30 p.m.
> ...


Great color on this cabinet Giz & Picasso!

All I have ever done is re-sand then re-stain…however I do not know if this the best way or the fastest way to do it. I know you are in a time crunch Giz. Sorry I cannot do better.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The Dark of Night and A Call for Help from any Lumberjocks*
> 
> *Yes… More Sanding*
> I put the last coat of poly on the caracases and drawer interiors, had dinner, and then we both went out to the shop and did not finish til' around 11:30 p.m.
> ...


This is a difficult one! Without being there to see it. It really depends in how deep the scratch is and how deep the finnish has penatrated the timber.

If you manage to sand the arear of the scratch, you will have an uneven surface in the area of the scratch, you will also then have to blend the new stain and finish to match the unsanded area.

I think I would sand the whole surface that is damaged to make it uniform. Mask around the edge of the frame, when re-finnishig to stop a second coat of finnish going onto the origanal (unsanded area). Take care between those slats if you you not sand them clean, they will pick up additional stain very easily.

Good luck, just think it out, then think again about what can go wrong - then work around the problem. I look forward to seeing the completed project.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *The Dark of Night and A Call for Help from any Lumberjocks*
> 
> *Yes… More Sanding*
> I put the last coat of poly on the caracases and drawer interiors, had dinner, and then we both went out to the shop and did not finish til' around 11:30 p.m.
> ...


I agree with Tony. I think a localized attempt to hide the scratch would always be noticeable. It would look like a patch-up. Take the additional time to re-do the entire surface and you will be much happier with the result.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The Dark of Night and A Call for Help from any Lumberjocks*
> 
> *Yes… More Sanding*
> I put the last coat of poly on the caracases and drawer interiors, had dinner, and then we both went out to the shop and did not finish til' around 11:30 p.m.
> ...


Before you go to all the sanding trouble try a little almond paste. If the scratch is not too deep it might solve the problem. If it doesn't then sand it down.
I got mine at Highland Woodworking. I assume that Rockler or Woodcraft might also have it.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *The Dark of Night and A Call for Help from any Lumberjocks*
> 
> *Yes… More Sanding*
> I put the last coat of poly on the caracases and drawer interiors, had dinner, and then we both went out to the shop and did not finish til' around 11:30 p.m.
> ...


Looking good. Sorry to hear about the scratch.


----------



## accalades (Apr 12, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The Dark of Night and A Call for Help from any Lumberjocks*
> 
> *Yes… More Sanding*
> I put the last coat of poly on the caracases and drawer interiors, had dinner, and then we both went out to the shop and did not finish til' around 11:30 p.m.
> ...


you aren't going to like my advice. Take your random orbit sander with some 180 grit paper and sand the face frame, you don't have to sand it bare but you have to do a good job feathering the stain from the scratch to the rest of the work. It's a good idea to spend some time on the whole peice, make sure you get out all the scratches. re stain, and start shooting.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *The Dark of Night and A Call for Help from any Lumberjocks*
> 
> *Yes… More Sanding*
> I put the last coat of poly on the caracases and drawer interiors, had dinner, and then we both went out to the shop and did not finish til' around 11:30 p.m.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for all of the advice. I have been time crunched. I will post some some pics and the final solution soon.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*T- 48 Hours *

*Last time on Lumberjocks . . .*
If you read the last blog you saw our finishing woes. Well, we tried patch sanding the cross grain scratch to no success. So we stripped and sanded the enitre door face and the face frame.

We were under the gun since our project was due to class by Friday night.

*48 Hours to Go*








The door is stripped.









One coat of stain on the fresh face

Our tight schedule: glue up bases while the poly dries.









Our first base cabinet assembled and receiving staples for insurance

This only took an hour and a half. I have got to get one of those biscuit slot gluers.

*30 Hours to Go*








Get a feel for the madness

Final touches to the drawers

With all of the parts stained or restained it was time for the finish. Only time for two coats; We figured it will get banged around on the journey to the contest. We will recoat with a thrid ... next week.









The poly coated door fronts.

Time to build the second base cabinet.









Dry fit is critical for me

Flashback: About a month ago I woke up in the middle of the night realizing I had not planned for a drawer divider. Solution:









Staple it in.

*24.... 24. Hours to go....*

At 11:00 p.m. Thursday we came out to recoat the parts with poly. It was still wet. Aargh.

With only 24 hours till the contest we needed to:


Add a finish coat.
Connect the bases
Attach the Face Frames
Install the drawer sliders
Install the drawers and fronts
Re-attach the z-braces
Install the doors
Install all hinges, latches and pulls
Drive it 30 miles to class.

Crunch time!!!!...


----------



## VTWoody (Apr 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *T- 48 Hours *
> 
> *Last time on Lumberjocks . . .*
> If you read the last blog you saw our finishing woes. Well, we tried patch sanding the cross grain scratch to no success. So we stripped and sanded the enitre door face and the face frame.
> ...


Good Luck!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *T- 48 Hours *
> 
> *Last time on Lumberjocks . . .*
> If you read the last blog you saw our finishing woes. Well, we tried patch sanding the cross grain scratch to no success. So we stripped and sanded the enitre door face and the face frame.
> ...


Go Go Go!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *T- 48 Hours *
> 
> *Last time on Lumberjocks . . .*
> If you read the last blog you saw our finishing woes. Well, we tried patch sanding the cross grain scratch to no success. So we stripped and sanded the enitre door face and the face frame.
> ...


John, thanks for the journal. Your work is very methodical and well documented with excellant photography.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *T- 48 Hours *
> 
> *Last time on Lumberjocks . . .*
> If you read the last blog you saw our finishing woes. Well, we tried patch sanding the cross grain scratch to no success. So we stripped and sanded the enitre door face and the face frame.
> ...


Thanks for the cheers guys!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *T- 48 Hours *
> 
> *Last time on Lumberjocks . . .*
> If you read the last blog you saw our finishing woes. Well, we tried patch sanding the cross grain scratch to no success. So we stripped and sanded the enitre door face and the face frame.
> ...


Did you make the deadline or is that another post? : ^ )


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *T- 48 Hours *
> 
> *Last time on Lumberjocks . . .*
> If you read the last blog you saw our finishing woes. Well, we tried patch sanding the cross grain scratch to no success. So we stripped and sanded the enitre door face and the face frame.
> ...


Next post… Stay tuned…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *T- 48 Hours *
> 
> *Last time on Lumberjocks . . .*
> If you read the last blog you saw our finishing woes. Well, we tried patch sanding the cross grain scratch to no success. So we stripped and sanded the enitre door face and the face frame.
> ...


lol oh no .. more suspense.. I can feel the pressure and I'm supposed to be relaxing on this long weekend!!!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *T- 48 Hours *
> 
> *Last time on Lumberjocks . . .*
> If you read the last blog you saw our finishing woes. Well, we tried patch sanding the cross grain scratch to no success. So we stripped and sanded the enitre door face and the face frame.
> ...


Just do it right Giz!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *T- 48 Hours *
> 
> *Last time on Lumberjocks . . .*
> If you read the last blog you saw our finishing woes. Well, we tried patch sanding the cross grain scratch to no success. So we stripped and sanded the enitre door face and the face frame.
> ...


We tried our best to do it right under the constraints.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Down to the Wire*

*Good times*









Let's Get Ready To Rumble!!!! (Poly)

Time for the last coat before work. Luckily it goes on smooth.

*T - 8 Hours*

Mission assemble the cabinets and attach face frames.

We decided to atttach the frame to the cabinet that needed a flush edge first. Then screw the second cabinet to this assembly.









Don't worry OSHA.. This is a staged shot. Actual brad nailing involved safety glasses

We used basic brads to attach the face frames.









The assembly of the cabinets. Chicago Drill received as a gift. It drills.

*T - 5 Hours*

Time to install the drawers. Since we are using 32 mm slides on face frames I needed to add spacers to bring the slides out flush/or slightly proud of the face frames.









Dorkin' out with the planer.. Hey! I was tired.









Attaching the spacers with brads









Attaching the slides along the bottom provides an easy reference point and minimizes the visual impact of the slide

They actually worked. My first time ever installing metal slides. Math.. Who knew?









Proud slide installer. (You would think I launched a rocket or something)

We shimmed the drawer fronts and then used a brad nailer per my instructor. I will go back later with pan head screws. I put a lot of brads in there.









Installing the drawer faces.









We love the grain!

*T - 3*

!







!
Time to install the doors. Face mount hinges simplified installation.









One down.. Two to go...

*T - 90 Minutes*

Three doors down, and time for the latches and pulls.









Installing brass cupboard catches

We love the self centering drill bits. The hardware went on smoothly.

*T - 40 Minutes*

Oh. Yeah.. Done..










My friend Marc came in the nick of time to help me carry it to class. He took one final photo.









Teamwork_

*Closing time*

When we arrived at school they were closing up. We wheeled the cabinet into place.

Next time.. The Contest. (Would we be disqualified for late arrival?)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Down to the Wire*
> 
> *Good times*
> 
> ...


Great work. You guys have a great partnership.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Down to the Wire*
> 
> *Good times*
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne. We are lucky that way.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Down to the Wire*
> 
> *Good times*
> 
> ...


It turned out really nice. One can tell the work that was put into this one. It must be extra rewarding to be able to share the work and the success with your wife. Congratulations on a beautiful job.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Down to the Wire*
> 
> *Good times*
> 
> ...


it's gorgeous…. ... did you arrive in time??? Come on… I'm on holidays…. I can't take it


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Down to the Wire*
> 
> *Good times*
> 
> ...


Giz, a great job at the bell on this one though! Good Luck!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Down to the Wire*
> 
> *Good times*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support Os, Debbie, and PanamaJack… I am in the process of writing the next blog.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*And the Winner is.....*

*Show Time*

I was excited about the show/contest and woke up early (again). We jetted down to Cerritos Community College. Judging had begun at 8:00 in the morning, though we arrived at 11:00 for the barbecue, show tour, raffle, and prize announcements.









The Welcome Wagon

Each guest was provided one raffle ticket and a ballot ticket to vote for People's Choice award (Worth $1000)

We anxiously walked towards our project.









Yes! We learned they had been very liberal with the turn in time.

Our project was displayed with a nice little tag:










*........................................................................................................*

*Woodworking Safari*
Both sets of our parents were nice enough to drive down to the show. We spent time showing them the shop, touring the amazing projects, and trading compliments with other students.

I provide for you a sampling of projects on display:









Trophy Case for a Church. Made of Solid Walnut. Bible Verse Carved at Top. Huge! I watched the builder,Tony Jackson, sand this bad boy last week. Eventual Winner of 1st place... Advanced Cabinet Making









Gamble House Style Entry Door of Solid Mahogany from the Archtectural Millwork Class









Miniature Mock-Ups from the Design Class. They are sitting on a router table









White Oak Box with Ebony Inlays which I loved. Simple and beautiful. From 101 class









Greene and Greene Style, a heavy inflluence on all of us, sideboard









Tansu Totes









One of my favorites: A dresser of figured maple and cocobolo. Perfect Beach furniture!









Tall Cabinet with Bookmatched Mahogany Panels. Very typical style for our program









Amazing Guitars. I met the Luthier. We might have a class coming in this topic. I am a guitar player and was stoked to play the little parlor guitar. Sweet!









Lathe Cabinet for all Turning Tools









Side Table of Maple and Bubinga









Classic Greene and Greene Style Table









Sculpted Side Chair. I want to learn to build chairs!

*........................................................................................................*

*We Won...*

... the raffle. Hey, $200 of tickets to Universal Studios with front of the line passes ain't bad.

Then the winner announcements began.. Drumroll......

2nd place (Beginning Cabinetmaking) for the team from Pasadena. Not bad for our first time out.









John Wood, our patient and encouraging instructor poses with us and our project

It was a great day.

Now we just need to clean the shop.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Wonderful story. Are you continuing with the classes there?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne…Yes… I am signed up for a lab class this summer.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


that was wonderful. I enjoyed seeing the other entries. 
You must have been "on pins and needles" on your arrival (to see if you had beat the entry deadline) and then waiting to see the results.

CONGRATS on the win/win. You must be in seventh heaven!!!


----------



## VTWoody (Apr 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Thanks for taking us to the show.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Thanks L.J's… Glad you enjoyed it.

The best part is … new cabinet in our kitchen.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Way to go! I like the hardware on your cabinets.

I appreciate the pics of the other entries. Definitely some nice stuff.


----------



## johnt (May 9, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Great story, you folks have really got me pumped to get my shop up and running. I would want those cabinets in our house any time. Loved those guitars as well, I envy you being able to take the course. Johnt


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff and John.

John : Get the shop set up! It has helped us hugely to have a dedicated shop space.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


That was a good read from part 1 to finish. Thanks Giz! The project turned out great and had a place with the rest of those excellent pieces. Nice job!


----------



## rentman (Mar 11, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


great job,what a wife,to work in the shop with you.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


*Congratulations on winning the raffle and 2nd place (Beginning Cabinetmaking)!* There was some awesome projects there. Thank you for sharing them with me.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Great story Giz. Love that maple and cocobolo dresser!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, Phil, Os and Panama.

There will be more posts as we work on the rest of the cabinets. I will try to focus on something new as I assemble the next set. I am not sure yet. Most steps will be repetitive to the first cabinet.

Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Your cabinet is absolutely fabulous. I am glad you were able to resolve the scratches. Well done. The Greene and Greene style table is very good and detailed with the best part being (IMHO) the "pillowed" dovetails on the drawer. You now have a whole weekend to make a Thorsen side table.

The entry door is great. It would fit in your style of house.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


John: Congratulations on the Win/Win. and, completing the project on time. It's also nice to hear about both sets of parents attending for this special day.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


John,

Thanks for posting the pictures. The projects were incredible, simply incredible. A great deal of talent evident. I am guessing that your instructor was pretty special.

Congratulations on your prize, how delighted you must have felt. Great cabinets!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Thanks Fred, Karson, and John,

My instructor did a great job with clarifying specific techniques. "What is the best way to attach the face frame? How do I patch this large hole? etc."

Also: Just to clarify the projects come from several different classes and instructors.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


*C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s !!*


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


*Congratulations!
*

John -

Many apologies . . . this slipped by me. It is impossible to keep up with this very talented and prolific community!

Awesome job. I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Congrats John….

I know what you mean David…..I'm having a hard time keeping up as well.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


I recognize my limits.

I just keep up with the winners.

Good job to you both.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Thanks David, Bob, Sawdust, and Joe.

I am having a hard time keeping up too.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


This came up on the "Shuffle" and I had to say something here, because this is just too good of a blog entry to let lie dormant. A lot of good woodwork captured above. And a real flavor of the school. When I first joined up on LJ I remember getting caught up on every one of your blog entries John…


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Thanks Dorje. I am not taking in classes, but will try to go back and take some shots this year.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *And the Winner is.....*
> 
> *Show Time*
> 
> ...


Congrats Giz! -well deserved! Beautiful work! - Thanks for posting all the other entries, they were great to see!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Slow Progress*

Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.

I need 11 feet of trim so I pulled a 12 footer from my stash and began the resaw process.

First: Metal detector boogie and pull nails. (About 50 this time) 









Getting ready to resaw. Tiny Shop!









Resawing:


















My outfeed support.









Planer cleanup. Unfortunately a knot blew out, so I am going to have to scarf two pieces.









Trim stock.









Ran out of steam. It is cold. (58) Hopefully I will get it together tomorrow. It is my first time scribing which I am nervous about. Any advice?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Love the post. Love the bandsaw!

What are you scribing to?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Nice stand for outfield. Where did you pick it up. (excuse me, Where did you get her!) Sorry.

Nice helper.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


The safest way to get a good scribe is to use something like 1/4" hardboard and scribe and cut that. Test fit and adjust as necessary. MDF hardboard works good because it is consistent.

This makes a pattern that you can transfer to your finished piece of wood. This works good for complex scribing and reduces the risk of screwing up the materials, especially limited in quantity. For simple scribing, I just stick the board or trim against the surface to be scribed, lay the pencil on its side and make the mark.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd. Good advice on the scribing. I am scribing up against tile (a bullnose cap)







You can see the mortar bed. So I will be covering the plywood and mortar bed.

I am not sure how far to overlap the cabinet face frame. I do not want the board to shrink and reveal anything ugly.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


i like your bandsaw outfeed-- out the door.

I'm going to plead ignorance on the scribe thing. I'm assuming you are marking a line to match the contour of what you are applying trim to. I hope you take pictures of the process.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Karson. Yes. Best helper ever.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


I am not entirely clear of the order of your trim board and face frame. Is the scribed board to be scribed on its' edge to go against the tile? Or are you trying to carve out the back of the board to lay flat over the squished out mortar?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Todd. RE: the bandsaw.

It has been a great tool. 1 1/2 hp and 10" resaw capacity. This capacity is decent. I have not needed to go over that yet. I keep a 1/2" blade on the saw.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


The mortar is completely flat. I am scribing the top edge of the board.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Can the scribed board be the top rail of the face frame? I am zooming in on the image but I am viewing it on a 13" laptop, and the picture gets dark and vague for me at the bottom.

I would definitely go with creating the pattern with a disposable scribing strip out of hardboard to be safe. I always have some of this material in the shop because it is inexpensive and is very versatile in making templates, jigs, and patterns.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


The scribed board will go between the existing top rail and the tile.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


I don't think that you will have to worry about it shrinking and exposing much. Your trim is not that wide and the shrinkage will be negligible. Will a 1/4" overlap be too much and encroach into anything else like the doors?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Also how thick is it to be?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


1/4" thick. 2 3/4" max width.

There is a skinny 1" rail at the top. I thought about just an 1/8 overlay.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


An 1/8" overlay would be what I would shoot for. 1/4" would allow extra security for exessive deviations in construction. I don't know how bad the situation is in your house, I know how bad it can be. I had in mind that it would be 1/4" thick as you are doing. I must be envisioning your plan accurately. These are long distance recommendations.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the advice Todd.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are on the right path giz, I like the way you overcome the limits that a small shop put on us (I know the feeling). Good luck with your project.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Well I built it to be this size. So I have to complain to myself.

I learned at class that 80% of my time is spent at the workbench anyway. So I buy nice castors and roll things around. I have not quite gotten the layout perfect, but it's getting there.

I really need to build a planer cart. My new layout is the best so far. I have the workbench at the door side. I can get buy, but can open the door if needed. This has freed up more wall space along the old workbench wall.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Can I borrow your out feed support? It looks like it works very well.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Slow Progress*
> 
> Before I install the dishwasher panel I need to fit a piece of trim to cover the mortar bed. So back to the wood pile.
> 
> ...


Not for loan. Sorry.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Cabinet 2: Last Drawer Standing*

*Tilt Outs*

I started the tilt outs optimisticaly. I began by making filler strips to bring the hinges flush to the face frame.









Setting the hinge.









After lots of adjusting (3 hours) I got the drawer to fit reasonably well. The weird thing about these hinges is that they dont just tilt. They kind of tilt, slide down, and then push in. They are more intended for overlay applications and really should have been installed prior to the cabinet installation. I had to cut down the drawer front a bit.

The second hinge and drawer installed in about 20 minutes. Learning curve.




























*Final Drawer with a new approach*

I decided to try something new on the final sliding drawer. Install the slides to my filler strips and then attach those, instead of working inside of the cabinet. The cabinet rail guides the straight and level installation of the filler strips.

Measuring for the filler slips. I need only 1/2" of clearance per slide.









Attaching the slides to the filler strips.









1/8" setback.









Matching drawer members attached to the drawer box.









I then bradded the filler strips into the cabinet and slid in the drawer. Cool.








The fir is so pretty I hate to cover it.

Shimming the drawer front with cardboard.









I took the drawer bottom out. Reached inside the drawer with my brad gun and tacked it temporarily in place.









Countersinking for the screws to hold thr front in for good.

















Flush screw

The finished drawer installed with hardware.









Next up: Staining and installing the rest of the doors for the second cabinet.


----------



## pedrorc (Jul 26, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Cabinet 2: Last Drawer Standing*
> 
> *Tilt Outs*
> 
> ...


Good job!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Cabinet 2: Last Drawer Standing*
> 
> *Tilt Outs*
> 
> ...


I'm envious. I wish I had a place to work on like yours…. I know you guys have been at it for some time but I bet every time you finish one of these sub-projects on your own terms it feels very gratifying. Nice alternative plan for the install. Much easier.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Cabinet 2: Last Drawer Standing*
> 
> *Tilt Outs*
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff, come on up! I go plenty for you to do. Great job Giz. Where are the funnies?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Cabinet 2: Last Drawer Standing*
> 
> *Tilt Outs*
> 
> ...


John - love the stick-to-itive-ness on this project as a whole…

you're doing some really nice work!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Cabinet 2: Last Drawer Standing*
> 
> *Tilt Outs*
> 
> ...


Coming along just fine, Gizmo. Lookin' good!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Cabinet 2: Last Drawer Standing*
> 
> *Tilt Outs*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. I just keep plugging away at the small projects.

Sorry about the funnies. Blame it on the writer's strike.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Cabinet 2: Last Drawer Standing*
> 
> *Tilt Outs*
> 
> ...


Nice progress Gizmo - you know what they say "one step at a time will git-er-done"


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Hiding the disaster*

I finally got around to dealing with this mess. (I just noticed that I posted the last post for this project 385 days ago!)








Kristin is patient, but she has been asking me to stain and install the doors. I had some fitting to do, along with a week or so of staining/ finishing before install time. (not to mention dropping/breaking/rebuilding/ one door).









Installing the Z-braces on the inside of the doors.

First to install a door stop for the doors to close against. If I could do it all over I would have just raised the floor of the cabinet.









I shim out the doors with pennies, paper, and credit cards. See, there is still a use for all three.









I saved the little spacer to set the surface mount butterfly hinges. I just line it up with opening and mark where the hinge goes. Don't measure if possible is my motto. Just mark it.









I carefully drilled one hole at a time with the vix bit. I drill a hole.. install the screw…. repeat. If you try to drill them all at once the hinge can become misaligned. 









My bit snapped so It was off to the shop for a replacement.









I use classic brass cabinet latches. Screwdriver only for driving these. No danger of skipping across the project.
















Apprentice

I missed some shots of installing the trim over the ugly concrete but here are the finished results.


















Long shot of kitchen. Left is award winning cabinet, middle is dishwasher panel, right is final section from this project.









So much better…..

On to making some shelves and the shoe moulding…


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Hiding the disaster*
> 
> I finally got around to dealing with this mess. (I just noticed that I posted the last post for this project 385 days ago!)
> 
> ...


That is absolutely awesome. I sometimes get behind on projects and they start dragging along. It is usually when I have taken on a job that was too big and I am getting tired.

Finished up just in time for the holidays.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Hiding the disaster*
> 
> I finally got around to dealing with this mess. (I just noticed that I posted the last post for this project 385 days ago!)
> 
> ...


Great job, John. Wondered where ya been.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Hiding the disaster*
> 
> I finally got around to dealing with this mess. (I just noticed that I posted the last post for this project 385 days ago!)
> 
> ...


Looks good! And your apprentice looks an awful lot like my landlord


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Hiding the disaster*
> 
> I finally got around to dealing with this mess. (I just noticed that I posted the last post for this project 385 days ago!)
> 
> ...


Thanks.

In between the last post I finished two nightstands, the dining table, a small table, three windows, an urn, and a few boxes.

I am looking forward to some new furniture or cabinet projects but right now it is back to staining doors for the house. I have 10 passage doors to stain, finish, and install. Plus six more cabinet doors. Aaaah!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Hiding the disaster*
> 
> I finally got around to dealing with this mess. (I just noticed that I posted the last post for this project 385 days ago!)
> 
> ...


Giz,

That looks fantastic! Your wife and mine have something in common - the patience of Job.

I use laminate as a thickness gauge or for shimming when setting small doors.

You really do some great work.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Hiding the disaster*
> 
> I finally got around to dealing with this mess. (I just noticed that I posted the last post for this project 385 days ago!)
> 
> ...


Giz- I'm not trying to sound 'catty' but you obviously have become confused between the differance between an apprentice and a supervisor. Cats can not be apprentice since they already know everything including the fact that you are one of the members of thier staff.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Hiding the disaster*
> 
> I finally got around to dealing with this mess. (I just noticed that I posted the last post for this project 385 days ago!)
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd. The laminate is a great idea. I use whatever is in my wallet. (Notice: No bills).

RTB: So true.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Hiding the disaster*
> 
> I finally got around to dealing with this mess. (I just noticed that I posted the last post for this project 385 days ago!)
> 
> ...


Giz -

Wow! Awesome work. I remember when you first posted the beginning of this project. It is very cool to see it in all of its finished glory.

David


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Hiding the disaster*
> 
> I finally got around to dealing with this mess. (I just noticed that I posted the last post for this project 385 days ago!)
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. Sadly, it's not finished.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Hiding the disaster*
> 
> I finally got around to dealing with this mess. (I just noticed that I posted the last post for this project 385 days ago!)
> 
> ...


Good things take time! And - as you pointed out above, you've been pretty prolific this past year…

As for me…


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

*Organizing the Disaster*

So the doors were on, but what a fright inside.









I made the shelves out of vertical grain fir plywood ….









with edge glued lips of solid fir.








I read once that leaving the fronts thicker adds strength to the shelf.

My new Rockler pin jig in action









Antique brass shelf pins….









Shelves installed. The top is only 12" wide. Finish: Shellac and poly.









So much better. Wife is happy.









Next time… The upper cabinet door repairs.

Cheers!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Organizing the Disaster*
> 
> So the doors were on, but what a fright inside.
> 
> ...


very nice I don't trust those little metal holders but have them in some cases myself,well done.Alistair


----------



## SanJoe (Dec 8, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Organizing the Disaster*
> 
> So the doors were on, but what a fright inside.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Giz. Can I ask you what you are using for stain on the fur? I have a 1906 home and I am beginning to restore the fir. Not sure what to use. I have replaced the rest of the wood in the home with Quartersawn white oak and am debating what direction to take. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Organizing the Disaster*
> 
> So the doors were on, but what a fright inside.
> 
> ...


Nice job, Giz. This is a major reorg of the cabinet. Now you can actually get to things in there.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Organizing the Disaster*
> 
> So the doors were on, but what a fright inside.
> 
> ...


nice job, what a huge difference! thats a nice finish.


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

gizmodyne said:


> *Organizing the Disaster*
> 
> So the doors were on, but what a fright inside.
> 
> ...


looking good bud, wait until she wants slide outs it never stops


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

gizmodyne said:


> *Organizing the Disaster*
> 
> So the doors were on, but what a fright inside.
> 
> ...


SanJoe

I made a video on the exact topic.


----------

